# John Linsley Hood Amplifier completed



## PinkFloyd

I've just finished building the John Linsley hood Chiarra amp and Andante power supply and initial listening tests are proving extremely favourable indeed. I'll upload a full review to my website once the amp has fully burnt in but, already, rate this amp as a very high end piece of kit. 

 Pictures here:

http://freespace.virgin.net/rock.grotto/index2.htm

 Click on the "Williams Hart Headphone Amp kit" link

 All the best.

 Pinkie.


----------



## wordsworth

Looks very nice, can't wait to hear how it sounds. As I am looking into a Home only Headphone amp this is one I am definetely considering.

 Mark


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by wordsworth _
*Looks very nice, can't wait to hear how it sounds. As I am looking into a Home only Headphone amp this is one I am definetely considering.

 Mark * 
 

All will become evident Mark... give me a few days to really evaluate the sound and to try a few different op amps out before I let you know.

 As it stands, I have not heard a better headphone amplifier and if you were to buy this in a shop you would be looking at a very big price tag indeed.

 Shaun Williams used to be managing director of Wilmslow audio and I bought a speaker kit from him for £300 some years ago and have still not heard anything under £2,000 in the shops that comes anywhere close to the sound of his design.

 I think the same is the case with this amplifier..... I'll report back shortly.

 Pinkie.


----------



## mekanoplastik

i can not get the page to load, it redirect me to the main.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 m.

 [edit] never mind....i was going through the wrong place......


----------



## wordsworth

I assume you don't need the Andante Regulated Power Supply as that is £100 on its own.

 To have it built is only £160 which is a fatastic price if it is Class A with the sound ot match.

 Very tempted to order it. I also noted you comments on the speakers Mike as I need some of those as well, and of course a power amp to power them.

 Mark


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by wordsworth _
*I assume you don't need the Andante Regulated Power Supply as that is £100 on its own.

 To have it built is only £160 which is a fatastic price if it is Class A with the sound ot match.

 Very tempted to order it. I also noted you comments on the speakers Mike as I need some of those as well, and of course a power amp to power them.

 Mark * 
 

Hi mark,

 You'll need a regulated power supply that gives you 15V DC and the andante gives you 15V of steady current with no fluctuation at all. I really don't think you'll be able to get away with using a wallwart with the Chiarra amp somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The components in both the amp and power supply are first class and in a totally different league from the c**p supplied with most commercially built equipment.

 If you have never built a kit amp before Mark then I strongly recommend you get Shaun to build it for you to avoid blowing yourself up. I could build it for you but it wouldn't be for a few weeks as I am about to build another kit for a friend.

 I don't think Shaun paints the cases, you may have to check with him on that score. For the money though you really are buying yourself a piece of very high quality headphone amp and you certainly will not be disappointed.

 I'm still burning the units in (Shaun reckons about 500 hours is needed) and the sound is getting better hour after hour..... I can't wait to hear it when it's fully burnt in. It's maybe a bit too soon but I'm going to plop the OPA 2604 PA op amp in to see what difference it makes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep you posted.

 Mike.


----------



## wordsworth

Thanks Mike, I wiill take into account the need for the power supply though it does take the cost to build to £100 + kit = £310 but hopefully itwould be worth the money. Would I need anything else beyond the power supply and Amp?

 Mark


----------



## BDA_ABAT

_Veeerrryyy_ interesting!

 Can you provide some more details on the sound? I understand that you're still in the burning in phase... but would be great to hear some initial thoughts as well as comparisons with other amps, what headphones you've tried, etc.

 All impressions would be appreciated!

 Bruce


----------



## PinkFloyd

Please give me 300 hours from now to report............

 So Far so (VERY) Good

 This baby needs a good burn in for sure but I can safely report this is one superb piece of kit.

 It blows X-Cans and Creeks and Sugdens into tomorrow.... and it hasn't even burnt in yet.

 I really cannot stress how important the first 500 hours are so please let me report back in the next few hours... as it stands, however, this is one seriously excellent amplifier.

 Pinkie.


----------



## wordsworth

Well I get my bonus next week and its seems I know where part of the money will be going.

 This place is definetly cruel to my wallet.

 Mark


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by wordsworth _
*Well I get my bonus next week and its seems I know where part of the money will be going.

 This place is definetly cruel to my wallet.

 Mark * 
 

e-mail me Mark before you make a decision.

 Mike.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by BDA_ABAT _
*Veeerrryyy interesting!

 Can you provide some more details on the sound? I understand that you're still in the burning in phase... but would be great to hear some initial thoughts as well as comparisons with other amps, what headphones you've tried, etc.

 All impressions would be appreciated!

 Bruce * 
 

Hi BDA,

 I've heard the X-Can V2 , the Creek OBH-11, REGA ear, Sugden Headmaster and the Creek OBH-21SE..... all nice amps.

 In the short time I've listened to the Williams Hart amp I must confess that it is the best dedicated headphone amp I have heard.

 It still has to burn in so I cannot fully comment on its attributes at this juncture.... from what I have heard after 5 hours, however, it's a true star and an absolute gem of an amp.

 Pinkie.


----------



## BDA_ABAT

Thanks for the response... Even _moooorrrre_ intriguing!!!

 When you get a chance to formulate some thoughts after burn in, would love to get more impressions, the headphones you tried, music that you listened to, etc. 

 Seems like a very good amp for not a lot of money.

 Bruce


----------



## PinkFloyd

Has anybody got any opinions on the best sounding Op Amp to use in this amp? It came with an LF353 in the kit which sounded less than ideal and I have since rolled in the OPA2604 and OPA2228.

 The OPA2604 was a pretty major improvement over the LF353 giving more depth and warmth although I felt it also threw a slight veil over the detail and general insight into the sound.

 Out with the OPA2604 and in with the OPA2228. The 2228 seems to be a great partner for the Chiarra amp giving the same warmth and depth of the 2604 yet maintaining detail and insight. It is the best of the 3 tested but I have yet to test the following which I have ready and waiting to roll in. Does anybody know if all these op amps will be compatible (direct drop ins) with the LF353?

 OPA2132
 OPA2227
 OPA2134
 NE5532

 Comments appreciated!

 Pinkie.

 I've uploaded some more detailed pictures of the JLH Chiarra at 
http://freespace.virgin.net/rock.grotto/index2.htm click on the "Williams Hart headphone amp kit" to view.


----------



## ServinginEcuador

Pinkie,

 Man, this news has got to have some people VERY interested in this amp. I can't wait to hear what you have to say later on down the line when you hit that magical 500 hour mark.


----------



## Duncan

If you're going for an all out, no holds barred op-amp setup... its gotta be two OPA637s... they're about £18 each from RS... and whatever adapter you'd need to get two mono chips to work in stereo


----------



## ServinginEcuador

In case anyone is interested in this amp, Ray Samuels makes an incredibly good power supply that is fully adjustable up to 18 volts. It can be bought from him at his web site here:

http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/price.html

 His dynamite and extremely well built PS can be bought for $325. A little expensive, but just take a look.

 [EDIT] Here's the site with info on his PS:

http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/new.html#hr2


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Duncan _
*If you're going for an all out, no holds barred op-amp setup... its gotta be two OPA637s... they're about £18 each from RS... and whatever adapter you'd need to get two mono chips to work in stereo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

As it happens Duncan, I've got 3 OPA637's 3 OPA627's 4 AD823's and 4 AD 825's.

 Now where can I obtain an adapter?

 Mike.


----------



## Tomo

Wait,

 Are you sure they are in the signal path? If it is dc-offset correction opamp, then it might not worth paying a lot of opamps.

 I would check it since if it is dc offset correction opamp, replacing with OPA627/37 wouldn't make much audible difference. (It will do really good correction, but then you can do without in terms of sound quality.)

 If it is in signal path, you should use OPA627/637 and other uber spec opamps. Also, it is not a requirement to use fet input opamps for you can try out AD797 for ultimate low noise. 

 I got quite few selections of these. I am a bit excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tomo


----------



## Tomo

PinkFloyd -

 Adaptors can be obtained thru Tangent's site (http://tangentsoft.net/audio/). Or from BrownDog (http://www.brndog.com/)

 Tomo


----------



## eddy

Lucky for me I stumbled across this thread as I am planning on ordering a Chiarra kit on monday (assuming I get paid on time). Its either that or an IPL Transmission Line speaker kit. Think I will go with the Chiarra now (theres allways next month for the speakers).

 Just a couple of quick questions...

 1) I am currently driving a set of grado SR-80's from the headphone stage on my Rotel RA-930BX integrated amp. Would it be safe to assume that the Chiarra would provide a sensible upgrade? Not that it would put me off if it only sounded a little better as I have been wanting to try my hand at building a dedicated headphone amp for some time.

 2) I haven't built any electronics projects since university but I have moderate soldering skills, a fair understanding of basic electronic theory (if rather rusty) and can tell a capacitor from a resistor. Would this project be within the scope of my somewhat limited skills (assuming I take the time to read the documentation properly)?

 Anyway, sweet looking amp. Thanks for the pics and review.

 Thanks for your time.

 Regards

 ed


----------



## Nisbeth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by eddy _
*Lucky for me I stumbled across this thread as I am planning on ordering a Chiarra kit on monday (assuming I get paid on time). Its either that or an IPL Transmission Line speaker kit. Think I will go with the Chiarra now (theres allways next month for the speakers).

 Just a couple of quick questions...

 1) I am currently driving a set of grado SR-80's from the headphone stage on my Rotel RA-930BX integrated amp. Would it be safe to assume that the Chiarra would provide a sensible upgrade? Not that it would put me off if it only sounded a little better as I have been wanting to try my hand at building a dedicated headphone amp for some time.

 2) I haven't built any electronics projects since university but I have moderate soldering skills, a fair understanding of basic electronic theory (if rather rusty) and can tell a capacitor from a resistor. Would this project be within the scope of my somewhat limited skills (assuming I take the time to read the documentation properly)?

 Anyway, sweet looking amp. Thanks for the pics and review.

 Thanks for your time.

 Regards

 ed * 
 

I'll leave it to PinkFloyd to respond conclusively to you questions since he actually built the kit, but judging from the pics on the Williams-Hart website it doesn't look like it's too difficult to assemble. If you take your time (think twice, solder once instead of vice versa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and read the documentation carefully I don't think you'd be in any kind of trouble. One thing though, if you're not entirely confident in your soldering skills, you should perhaps buy a small kit from an electronics store to practice on first.

 Best of luck!

 /U.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by eddy _
*Lucky for me I stumbled across this thread as I am planning on ordering a Chiarra kit on monday (assuming I get paid on time). Its either that or an IPL Transmission Line speaker kit. Think I will go with the Chiarra now (theres allways next month for the speakers).

 Just a couple of quick questions...

 1) I am currently driving a set of grado SR-80's from the headphone stage on my Rotel RA-930BX integrated amp. Would it be safe to assume that the Chiarra would provide a sensible upgrade? Not that it would put me off if it only sounded a little better as I have been wanting to try my hand at building a dedicated headphone amp for some time.

 2) I haven't built any electronics projects since university but I have moderate soldering skills, a fair understanding of basic electronic theory (if rather rusty) and can tell a capacitor from a resistor. Would this project be within the scope of my somewhat limited skills (assuming I take the time to read the documentation properly)?

 Anyway, sweet looking amp. Thanks for the pics and review.

 Thanks for your time.

 Regards

 ed * 
 

Hi Ed,

 The kit is very easy to build but the instructions, in places, could be better. Luckily Shaun Williams will help with any bits of the instructions that don't, at first, make sense or alternately you could e-mail me if your stuck on any part of it. Basically it is just a case of soldering the components into the correct positions on the board and I'm sure you'll manage it if you are good at soldering.

 The Chiarra will knock the socks of the Rotels headphone out stage and by quite some considerable margin. Be prepared for a long burn in with the amp though... it really doesn't kick into gear until it has 200 hours + under the bonnet, after the initial burn in period it really starts to sing.

 Buy this kit and you certainly will not be disappointed.

 All the best.

 Mike.


----------



## eddy

Quote:


 Hi Ed,

 The kit is very easy to build but the instructions, in places, could be better. Luckily Shaun Williams will help with any bits of the instructions that don't, at first, make sense or alternately you could e-mail me if your stuck on any part of it. Basically it is just a case of soldering the components into the correct positions on the board and I'm sure you'll manage it if you are good at soldering.

 The Chiarra will knock the socks of the Rotels headphone out stage and by quite some considerable margin. Be prepared for a long burn in with the amp though... it really doesn't kick into gear until it has 200 hours + under the bonnet, after the initial burn in period it really starts to sing.

 Buy this kit and you certainly will not be disappointed.

 All the best.

 Mike. 
 

Hi Mike,

 Thanks for the comments, just what I wanted to know. I am especially pleased to hear that the Chiarra will provide a worthy upgrade over my Rotel. 

 I will be ordering the kits on Monday if I get a spare minute. On a related note I wonder if you could find the time to answer a couple more quick questions....

 1) Did you order online? If so did the process go smoothly?

 2) How long did it take for the kits to arrive (roughly)?

 Thanks again for your help (and to Nisbeth, much appreciated).

 Regards

 ed


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by eddy _
*Hi Mike,

 Thanks for the comments, just what I wanted to know. I am especially pleased to hear that the Chiarra will provide a worthy upgrade over my Rotel. 

 I will be ordering the kits on Monday if I get a spare minute. On a related note I wonder if you could find the time to answer a couple more quick questions....

 1) Did you order online? If so did the process go smoothly?

 2) How long did it take for the kits to arrive (roughly)?

 Thanks again for your help (and to Nisbeth, much appreciated).

 Regards

 ed * 
 

Hi Ed,

 Sorry for taking so long to answer your questions.

 I didn't order online. I ordered via the telephone in order that I could also have a chat with Shaun Williams.

 It took Shaun about 10 days to get the kits together, he's a one man band so it's inevitable you'll face a bit of a wait though it shouldn't be more than 2 weeks.

 Let me know if you order a kit as I've got some nifty little tweaks which are cheap to do when you're bulding the amp.

 Regards

 Mike.


----------



## eddy

Hi Mike,

 I went ahead and ordered the amp, psu and some other bits and pieces last night using the online ordering system. Seemed to go smoothly but haven't received any email confirmation yet (although I didn't really expect to as it was out of hours).

 10 days sounds more than reasonable, I really just wanted some frame of reference to stop me getting impatient.

 Any tips/tweaks you have to aid construction or avoid potential disaster would be greatly appreciated.

 Thanks again.

 Regards

 ed


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by eddy _
*Hi Mike,

 I went ahead and ordered the amp, psu and some other bits and pieces last night using the online ordering system. Seemed to go smoothly but haven't received any email confirmation yet (although I didn't really expect to as it was out of hours).

 10 days sounds more than reasonable, I really just wanted some frame of reference to stop me getting impatient.

 Any tips/tweaks you have to aid construction or avoid potential disaster would be greatly appreciated.

 Thanks again.

 Regards

 ed * 
 

Hi Ed,

 I'm certain Shaun will confirm your order very soon and there is no need to worry. I'm going to build a kit for a fellow Head-fi member and he ordered it about 10 days ago. it's due to be sent tomorrow so I'd reckon on between 7 - 10 days for it to arrive before getting impatient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The kit is pretty easy to build and the instructions are not bad but they do have their moments where you wonder what they are referring to but, on the whole, they are very good. If you run into bits you are not sure of then feel free to e-mail me and I'll help you out.

 The most confusing part was with the 14 zero ohm resistors.... the manual says "fit a total of 14 zero ohm resistors in the component positions marked with a straight line" you will notice that there are only 12 component positions marked with a straight line leaving you with 2 spare resistors. These link across the two "A" component positions. The markings are A B A B fit them across the 2 "A" positions.

 Apart from that it is pretty plain sailing.

 All the best.

 Mike.


----------



## eddy

Quote:


 Hi Ed,

 I'm certain Shaun will confirm your order very soon and there is no need to worry. I'm going to build a kit for a fellow Head-fi member and he ordered it about 10 days ago. it's due to be sent tomorrow so I'd reckon on between 7 - 10 days for it to arrive before getting impatient 

 The kit is pretty easy to build and the instructions are not bad but they do have their moments where you wonder what they are referring to but, on the whole, they are very good. If you run into bits you are not sure of then feel free to e-mail me and I'll help you out.

 The most confusing part was with the 14 zero ohm resistors.... the manual says "fit a total of 14 zero ohm resistors in the component positions marked with a straight line" you will notice that there are only 12 component positions marked with a straight line leaving you with 2 spare resistors. These link across the two "A" component positions. The markings are A B A B fit them across the 2 "A" positions.

 Apart from that it is pretty plain sailing.

 All the best.

 Mike. 
 

Hi Mike,

 Thanks for the handy tip about the reisistors, it will almost certainly avoid much frantic panicing and confusion at a later date. Thanks for the offer of some email support in case of a DIY amp emergency, much appreciated.

 I am eagerly awaiting the delivery of my kit, can't wait to get started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, thanks again for your help.

 All the best.

 ed


----------



## PinkFloyd

I'm about to finalise this amp and, since my last post, have removed the balance control, tried a load of direct drop in op amps, tried a few different varieties of capacitor and am now content that the tweaks have made a big difference and will now give the amp a prolonged listening session.

 I'm building another kit for a fellow head-fi member next week and will give my full appraisal after I have completed his amp.

 Initial listening suggests that this is truly a very high quality piece of equipment, there is nothing in the shops that I have heard that is better than it.

 I don't want to give my final opinion until I am totally sure the amp (with all the latest tweaks) is fully burnt in. I'm confident that when get down to some serious listening that this amp will blow the pants off any of the commercially available UK amps.

 It is so "difficult" to judge which op amp sounds "best" in the circuit when I have 11 to evaluate but I'm slowly but surely reaching a conclusion!

 I'll give a full report on the Chiarra / Andante kit shortly and will upload my findings and details of tweaks to http://freespace.virgin.net/rock.grotto/index2.htm

 As it stands though ........ I have no hesitation in recommending the Chiarra / Andante kits from Williams Hart Electronics. A dedicated PSU and amp kit for £200 that sounds superb into the bargain..... it's got to be worth taking the time to build 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll give a full review shortly.

 Pinkie.


----------



## wordsworth

Can't wait to hear your review mike. It is also good to see you can still get a bargin in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mark


----------



## eddy

I am really looking forward to reading your final opinions on this amp, I can't wait for my kit to be delivered (order confirmed last week, should be here fairly soon). I think my first upgrade may be to replace the enclosures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, I am eagerly awaiting the final report.

 Regards

 ed


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by eddy _
*I am really looking forward to reading your final opinions on this amp, I can't wait for my kit to be delivered (order confirmed last week, should be here fairly soon). I think my first upgrade may be to replace the enclosures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I am eagerly awaiting the final report.

 Regards

 ed * 
 

The enclosures are, without a doubt, the weakest link but I'm glad they are as they play no part in the overall sound. 

 Having said that, a few cans of spray paint can do wonders 

 I bought the enclosures with the kit as they can be used as an accurate template for future "exotic" enclosures 

 Mike.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by wordsworth _
*Can't wait to hear your review mike. It is also good to see you can still get a bargin in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mark * 
 

It "sounds" like a bargain Mark but remember you have to build it yourself. If you take your work into account (labour costs) it doesn't seem such a bargain.

 If you already possess the tools, the skills and the time then it can be classed as a "bargain"..... if not, it may not be the bargain you bargained on )

 Your £200 buys you a jigsaw puzzle...... you have to know how to make sense of the puzzle 

 Mike.


----------



## wordsworth

Definetly take your point about the expensive of needing the right tools, having the time and at least havind a smattering of skill and if you are like me it can be a problem. Though Shuan at William Hart will build it for you though it takes the cost to £300 (about $465) which is then quite a bit of cash. 

 Mark


----------



## PinkFloyd

http://freespace.virgin.net/borders.break/warmup.htm here I have listed the four stages of the Chiarra burn in period and I'm still not sure it's fully burnt in yet!

 Pinkie


----------



## wordsworth

Not sure if any one is interested but I found a comparison review of the Chiarra amp by someone who visits head-fi though I don't know what there user name is on here.

  Quote:


 _Quick Comparison By Ross Blackman_
 ...assuming you aren't looking for a tube amp (in which case the Earmax Pro is the best tube amp I've heard), I have found the Headline/Hicap, Headroom Maxed Out Home, Ben Duncan Phones 01 and Williams Hart (or whatever it's now called) to all be at a very high standard with HD600s, and any variations are really down to individual tastes. In a Naim system, the Headline/Hicap is hard to beat, for sound quality, system synergy, aesthetic synergy, and an absence of cable worries. I also have a great fondness for the Hart amp, partly because I built it myself, and partly because it just sounds sensational (although it has been slightly modified by replacing the standard op amp with a Burr Brown 604). However, I could live with any of these amps.

 I should add that I haven't heard the Creek or Rega amps, but the vibe I get from head.fi is that they're not as good. The Musical Fidelity X-Cans is a piece of crap and to be avoided - like most MF products.

 My recommendations, in summary, are:

 1. If you prefer tubes - and for headphones, tube sound can be very pleasant - buy an Earmax Pro. (The Hi Fi World HD83 kit is a good and cheaper alternative; marginally below the EMP in terms of sound quality, but only available as a kit, and I found it a real bitch to build.)

 2. If you have a Naim system: a Headline and either a Hicap or new NAPSC. (I will be interested to hear whether the APX2 is better than the Hicap when it arrives.)

 3. If you're handy with a soldering iron the Williams Hart Chiara/Andante is excellent.

 4. If you don't have a Naim system, don't like tubes and don't know which is the hot end of a soldering iron (and especially if you live in the US) the Headroom Max and Maxed Out Home are excellent.

 As an alternative to 4, if you live in Europe you should try the Corda HA-2. I haven't heard it, but I have an HA-1 (which is excellent at the price), and the HA-2 is said to be much better. I will probably be buying the HA-2 or Prehead (the same amp with four inputs and a preamp output) later in the year.

 Ross 
 

It puts the Chiarra amp in good company and against more expensive competitors.

 Wordsworth


----------



## wordsworth

Its seems that both PinkFloyd and Nigel made comments on the thread the quote was taken from so they have already seen the comparison, though for me it is good to see the type of league one person puts the chiarra amp in.

 Wordsworth


----------



## PinkFloyd

It is certainly better sounding than any of the commercially available amps I have heard. It's fun to build, cheap (as things these days go) and sounds absolutely first class.

 It is effortless, revealing and I love it!

 Pinkie.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Has your kit arrived yet Eddy?? When it does then let me know as I will send you pictures of how to omit the balance control from the circuit. It really does improve the sound and if you want to omit the balance control then let shaun know and he will make sure the hole for the balance control is not pre-drilled...... looks better without a gaping hole staring you in the face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've changed the capacitors to Panasonic FC varieties but the dubilier varieties that come with the kit work very well so you may not want to change them.

 The LF353 op amp that comes with the kit is an absolute dog of an op amp and I have tried out quite a few alternatives and presently favour the Burr Brown OPA 2132 which sounds awesome in the Chiarra. They are only a couple of quid so it's worth trying the 2132 in place of the LF353.

 Apart from those tweaks I've left the rest of the amp well alone as it sounds absolutely superb. 

 Mike.


----------



## eddy

My kit arrived yesterday and I started assembly last night. So far I have populated the amps PCB with all the components and I am fairly happy with the results (few untidy bits but nothing major). I have just spent the afternoon in the sun spray painting the case, its a hard life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tonight I plan to populate the PCB for the power supply (atleast partially) and spend some time looking over my soldering again in the hope of spotting any dodgy joints. With a bit of luck I should be in a situation where I can cable up inputs/outputs and mount the boards sometime tomorrow.

 I have allready mounted the balance control but would still be interesting in learning details of the modification if its not to much trouble. I hope to swap the cases for some wooden ones once I have finished tinkering so the extra hole is not a big deal.

 Thanks again for the advise, the pictures on your site have proved especially useful for double checking component locations (when paranoia kicks in and I convince myself I have gone awry).

 Regards

 eddy


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by eddy _
*My kit arrived yesterday and I started assembly last night. So far I have populated the amps PCB with all the components and I am fairly happy with the results (few untidy bits but nothing major). I have just spent the afternoon in the sun spray painting the case, its a hard life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tonight I plan to populate the PCB for the power supply (atleast partially) and spend some time looking over my soldering again in the hope of spotting any dodgy joints. With a bit of luck I should be in a situation where I can cable up inputs/outputs and mount the boards sometime tomorrow.

 I have allready mounted the balance control but would still be interesting in learning details of the modification if its not to much trouble. I hope to swap the cases for some wooden ones once I have finished tinkering so the extra hole is not a big deal.

 Thanks again for the advise, the pictures on your site have proved especially useful for double checking component locations (when paranoia kicks in and I convince myself I have gone awry).

 Regards

 eddy * 
 

Hi Eddy,

 The balance control is a piece of cake and simply involves removing it and placing a link from both channels to the center
 pins. I soldered some solid core copper wire and linked them by solder on the top of the board just in case there was any gain issues and it would make it easy for me to put a resistor between the links without having to strip the board again.

 The pictures will explain it better, I'll show you the links on the top of the board and then I'll show you the same pictures with a red line drawn in. If you are going to link on the bottom of the board them place the link where the red lines are.

 It sounds so so much better with the balance control removed and I would chuck it in the nearest bin if I were you. I've got quite a bundle of op amps Eddy and I'll donate one to you in place of that awful LF353 thingy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If these pictures don't make sense I can explain further but basically both links go from the outer track to the centre track.... it will be clearer if you look at the board... just join the gaps.


----------



## PinkFloyd

And here it is with the red lines denoting where the link would be if you were placing it on the bottom of the board. You'll notice that I filled my hole with a black blanking off grommet.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Another thing Eddy,

 Don't forget to run an earth wire to the ALPS potentiometer. you'll see the marking " E " on the circuit board next to the volume pot. Clamp it between the nut and washer on the pot. I formed a circle with a stripped piece of wire and soldered it so it resembled a round terminal lug.

 Anything you need help with then e-mail me.

 Mike.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Just thought I'd pop in and give my impression of this superb amp now it has had over 500 hours under its belt.

 In a couple of words.......Absolutely incredible. This is the most effortless amp I have ever had the pleasure to listen to. There is nothing I don't like about the sound, I just switch it on and listen to the music and find myself listening for hours on end.

 Compared to my upgraded Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 the Chiarra is in a totally different league altogether. The X-Can V2 tried to make music but always sounded as if it was forcing the issue sounding unnatural and highly coloured. The Chiarra doesn't have to resort to cheap tricks it quite simply makes music sound so natural and inviting.

 I built one of these kits for Nigel, a fellow head-fi member, and his words just about sum up what this amp is all about. I quote from a recent e-mail:

 " Isn't this amp wonderful? It just sounds so right you forget about Headfi & Headwize & Crossfeed filters they don't seem to matter anymore. You just play the music......."

 I couldn't have said it better. This amp is quite simply enthralling and I'd class it as streets ahead (by quite some margin) of the majority of the commercially available amps on the market today.

 I just cannot understand how the Sugden headmaster can sell for £600 when there are amps like the Chiarra that are available for £200 in kit form... maybe it's because not a lot of people know about the Chiarra or maybe they just don't want to take a chance on a kit amp without having first heard it?

 I don't know, but I can honestly say that this amplifier would easily cost in excess of £800 if it was sitting next to the Sugden headmaster in an audio boutique. It is a truly great amplifier designed by the legendary John Linsley Hood and I believe it will soon become a legend in itself once people hear it.

 If you've got soldering skills and £207.14 and are looking for the best headphone amp you are likely to hear then I can wholeheartedly recommend the Chiarra amp and andante power supply kits from Williams Hart Electronics. This is British Hi-Fi at it's very best in an affordable kit form and it will truly open your eyes and your ears to what good value and the very best sound quality really means.

 Williams Hart: http://users.classicfm.net/williamshart/

 Details of my kit: http://freespace.virgin.net/rock.grotto/index2.htm (headphone amp section link)

 I have listened for a prolonged period to this amp and my conclusion is final, this headphone amp is the best I have ever heard and I believe it's virtues should be made known to the headphone community.

 Pinkie.


----------



## Nigel

Hi Mike,

 I thank God everyday that you built this amp for me. It's an undiscovered gem. It cuts through everything, all the crap & just plays music. Beautiful music. Never thought headphone listening would ever soar to these highs.

 Talk about value for money.

 Nigel


----------



## eddy

Sorry about the delay between posts, been busy shooting around the country over the easter holidays and haven't had any time for DIY audio fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway thanks for the details on the balance modification, doesn't look to scary so I think I shall give it a try this weekend. I just need to cable the inputs/outputs (something I want to attempt to do without making a complete mess) and thats the main amp complete. The PSU isn't far behind so it should all be done soon I hope.

 Regards

 eddy


----------



## PinkFloyd

There you go mark, that's your PSU completed... just the amp to do now. Hope you like the look of it, these compressed pictures don't do any justice to the paintwork.

 Mike


----------



## PinkFloyd

another pic...


----------



## PinkFloyd

and a picture of the rear


----------



## Nigel

Hi Mike, 

 It looks outstanding. 

 I changed my opamp to the AD823. WOW!!!!! It's superb. It's as if the headphones don't exist anymore & your listening to loudspeakers. I won't be returning to the 2132 opamp for a long while.

 Nigel


----------



## itza2mer

I'm ready to buy this amp kit, however I have one question: How do I go about converting the power supply to work with USA current?.

 Thanks


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by itza2mer _
*I'm ready to buy this amp kit, however I have one question: How do I go about converting the power supply to work with USA current?.

 Thanks * 
 

I believe that Williams Hart supply a 110V transformer if the kit is for the USA. You'd be best to e-mail Shaun Williams and make certain that the kit will be supplied with the necessary transformer for use in the USA. Shaun can be contacted at williamshart@classicfm.net

 All the best.

 Mike.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by eddy _
*Sorry about the delay between posts, been busy shooting around the country over the easter holidays and haven't had any time for DIY audio fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway thanks for the details on the balance modification, doesn't look to scary so I think I shall give it a try this weekend. I just need to cable the inputs/outputs (something I want to attempt to do without making a complete mess) and thats the main amp complete. The PSU isn't far behind so it should all be done soon I hope.

 Regards

 eddy * 
 

Hi Eddy,

 You're best using single lengths of cable when connecting the inputs, it makes things a lot tidier and easier. Make sure when you are soldering the earths onto the tags on the Phono sockets that no solder comes into contact with the case. I'm in the process of building another amp so will upload pictures of the earth tags shortly.

 Mike.


----------



## wordsworth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Nigel _
*Hi Mike, 

 It looks outstanding. 

 I changed my opamp to the AD823. WOW!!!!! It's superb. It's as if the headphones don't exist anymore & your listening to loudspeakers. I won't be returning to the 2132 opamp for a long while.

 Nigel * 
 

Mike is this the opamp going into mine?

 Mark


----------



## itza2mer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by PinkFloyd _
*I believe that Williams Hart supply a 110V transformer if the kit is for the USA. You'd be best to e-mail Shaun Williams and make certain that the kit will be supplied with the necessary transformer for use in the USA. Shaun can be contacted at williamshart@classicfm.net

 All the best.

 Mike. * 
 


 Thanks for the fast reply! I've been looking for a DIY amp to sink my teeth into, and for the price it just can't be beat!


----------



## PinkFloyd

Eddy,

 The Phono sockets should look something like those in the picture. Tighten them by hand and match the 2 tags up so they slightly cross over each other and then solder them together, the earth wire is then soldered directly onto the tags. It's a good idea to put a small piece of cardboard behind the tags when soldering them to ensure any excess solder does not make contact with the rear of the case.

 Once you have soldered the tags you can then torque the RCA nuts up.

 Hope this helps.

 Mike.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Phono sockets external view


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by wordsworth _
*Mike is this the opamp going into mine?

 Mark * 
 

It sure is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in about 30 minutes time to be precise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mike.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by PinkFloyd _
*It sure is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in about 30 minutes time to be precise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mike. * 
 

Looking like Friday as I mistook an AD712 for an AD823AN.

 No worries Mark.... on the 4th day god saideth "yeah, leteth them all have an AD823 inneth their Chiarra's" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was written in the scriptures so it will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mike.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by itza2mer _
*Thanks for the fast reply! I've been looking for a DIY amp to sink my teeth into, and for the price it just can't be beat! * 
 

Did you e-mail Shaun? He sent me this e-mail so if it's you then try sending him an e-mail without the spam filters activated.

 Hi Mike,

 I can't email a reply to Charles in the States, as it keeps bouncing back with anti-spam software.

 Regards

 Shaun


----------



## itza2mer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by PinkFloyd _
*Did you e-mail Shaun? He sent me this e-mail so if it's you then try sending him an e-mail without the spam filters activated.

 Hi Mike,

 I can't email a reply to Charles Franklin in the States, as it keeps bouncing back with anti-spam software.

 Regards

 Shaun * 
 


 My mail server has been down for almost 2 days, and I was unable to receive any e-mail. I've e-mail Shawn now that things have been restored to normal.

 Thanks


----------



## Glassman

I wonder how does this sweet thing compares to Gilmore amp? And also I would be glad to look at schema, yet I know that there is something going on with dual opamps, but I suppose this is discrete design doesn't it? could someone take a detailed photo of the PCB from each side and populated with parts? please please


----------



## AIM9x

I myself am very interested in this amp. I would love to be able to hear it, but it probably won't happen anytime soon. I've heard the Sugden Headmaster and I loved that amp. It sounded great with everything i threw at it at the so-cal meet. If you say this amp bests the Sugden.... its only rival in my mind would be the Gilmore V2 Max... but i don't know how expensive the max is, so i can't really comment on it.

 I think this is going to be my next amp.... although I'll wait to hear more about the V2 before making my final decision.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Glassman _
*I wonder how does this sweet thing compares to Gilmore amp? And also I would be glad to look at schema, yet I know that there is something going on with dual opamps, but I suppose this is discrete design doesn't it? could someone take a detailed photo of the PCB from each side and populated with parts? please please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Hi Glassman,

 The Chiarra is a "single ended class A" amp. If you'd asked me last week when I was constructing Wordsworths amp I'd have gladly taken photos of both sides of the board for you but I've completed the job now and am about to send the amp to Wordsworth.

 Next time I've got mine stripped (probably never) I'll take some pics.

 Pinkie.


----------



## AIM9x

pinkfloyd... you claim the chiara bests the sugden headmaster.... could you explain in what aspects it bests the headmaster and how badly it bests it in different categories? Nothing too specific, but a general overview? thanks.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by AIM9x _
*pinkfloyd... you claim the chiara bests the sugden headmaster.... could you explain in what aspects it bests the headmaster and how badly it bests it in different categories? Nothing too specific, but a general overview? thanks. * 
 

Hi,

 When I originally said I felt the Chiarra sounds better than the Sugden the amp had only 250 hours under its belt. Now that it has had over 500 hours I'll rephrase my statement to "easily betters the sugden".

 As a fellow Chiarra owner said in a previous thread "It's as if the headphones don't exist anymore & your listening to loudspeakers." I couldn't agree more. Most of the commercially available head amps I have tried more or less sound the same to a certain degree and they all seem to possess that very restrictive in your head presentation.

 The Chiarra is a very hard sound to put into words but it seems to allow the music to flow without assaulting your eardrums in any way. It's portrayal and delivery of the music is just so natural, when I'm listening with this amp it's as if there are no electronic components connected to my headphones. This is more a listen to the music sensation than a listen to the equipment one.

 I normally buy a piece of commercial equipment and immediately go under the bonnet in an attempt to make it sound better. Most manufacturers compromise on everything in a design to the degree they forget music is the key and not "cutting the cost to the bone" 

 The amp has upset me in a way as I usually tweak an amp and then move on to another one to tweak. The Chiarra isn't going anywhere, now or ever, as it sounds perfect in every respect so it looks I'll have to tweak something else.... maybe get to work on the car or something 

 For £200 including the PSU and a bit of work it's the headphone bargain of the century IMO. I dread to think what it would cost if it was produced commercially with all the marketing BS, the cost of staff, the middlemans cut etc. etc etc. probably along the lines of £1,000 upward.

 Make no mistake, John Linsley Hood was one of the UK's top audio engineers and this isn't some el cheapo chinese design. I think the original circuit was designed in 1969 by JLH and the Chiarra circuit was a reworking by him in the early 1990's. I honestly believe this to be a true classic and it really does prove that we are being fed a diet of crap by the Hi-Fi press who rate complete crap components as a "best buy"

 My only critisism of the amp is the case that comes supplied with it, it looks bloody awful even painted. Still, I know what I prefer.... a amp that costs £200, looks like it cost £100 but sounds like it cost a thousand or an amp that costs £750 looks like it costs a thousand but sounds like it cost £100. I choose the one that sounds the best )

 Pinkie.


----------



## AIM9x

well, looks like i've sealed my fate... this will be my next amp. Now, i just have to wait for the 340 dollars it takes to pay for it,


----------



## wordsworth

A few quick comments on the Chiarra amp.

 The amp only has a few hours break-in.... but WOW! The soundstage on the HD580's is amazing with this amp, and you get amazing detail but there seems to be no fatigue.

 The bass, drums, mid, treble are all amazing.

 Personally I always felt that the headphone sound was never quite as good as sold, but I am genuinely surprised at how fantastic this sounds.

 This is from someone who is quite critical and discerning when evaluating things.

 Mike you’re a star for building this for me. Also thanks for the extras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mark


----------



## AIM9x

forgot about the non-ECC discount.... only 290 with instruction booklets, 

 now i need to go buy myself a soldering station so i can learn how to do it, hah


----------



## wordsworth

AIM9x

 I don't normally like to hype things up as people buy on your advice and then can be very disappointed. But for me this amp is really that good. Not sure how it would sound with different headphones. With the HD580 is sounds amazing and you can see why so many magazines rate these headphones. It is just a case they need a really good amp to go with them. In constrast the A1000 fair less well. These phones sound great direct out of a device or via a meta standard amp, but with the chiarra they are just not as good as the HD580. In fact I feel that there is a fair distance between these 2 headphones. This could be because of the detail from the Chiarra means that a headphone benefits from a wider soundstange. That is not to say that the A1000 does nto sound good with the Chiarra but for my money the HD580 really sings with the Chiarra.

 If you do go for this amp AIM9x remember to apply PinkFloyd's upgrades to get the best out of it. I am sure you won't be disappointed, I only wish you could hear it first without having to make the leap. By the way I am not sure how good you are with a soldering iron but I am pretty poor so I left it to a professional to make sure I got the best out of the amp.

 Good luck with any future build of this amp and power supply.

 Wordsworth


----------



## AIM9x

never soldered on a wide scale before. Made a few solder joints for fun, but that's about it.

 But i learn quickly... I learned how to juggle in a little over an hour. Two weeks later, I could juggle for about 3 minutes straight. Soldering is just like juggling, except that there's only two balls; one of them being really really hot, and the other one being pretty darned expensive.

 oh, and i think by the time i have the chiarra built, i'll have a pair of DT-880s.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by AIM9x _
*never soldered on a wide scale before. Made a few solder joints for fun, but that's about it.

 But i learn quickly... I learned how to juggle in a little over an hour. Two weeks later, I could juggle for about 3 minutes straight. Soldering is just like juggling, except that there's only two balls; one of them being really really hot, and the other one being pretty darned expensive.

 oh, and i think by the time i have the chiarra built, i'll have a pair of DT-880s. * 
 

Hi AIM9x,

 I strongly advise you don't have a go at this kit unless you have a solid grounding in electronics and are fully conversant with a soldering iron.

 This kit isn't a "painting by numbers" effort and you run the risk of wasting your money big time if you have no experience of soldering, circuit diagrams, component ID etc etc... It is not easy to build if you don't know anything about electronics and requires a lot more than a soldering iron to complete the task.

 It takes a multitude of skills from soldering to spray painting to get this amp up and running and I strongly suggest you desist unless you are 100% confident......... It really isn't as easy as it looks and certainly isn't an easy job for somebody that doesn't know how to solder.

 Pinkie.


----------



## bangraman

Looking at the Chiarra I agree with el pinkie. Better than looking at crispy brown bits which were once caps...


 Try some basic CMOYs or METAs using non high grade compoents first. Making and modding these designs is comparatively effortless and helps you hone your spot soldering skills.


 Nice amp, by the way. I'll be building another (regular) WAD soon for a friend if I have time. I'm also curious to do this as I never found out what one of these properly built sounded like as delivered. But one of those JLH units looks interesting. There was also a German (?) two-box single-ended class A I spotted that seemed similar, although that looked even less of a kit.


----------



## AIM9x

but i'll be juggling crispy brown bits... really well too, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to have to learn some good soldering practice soon. There's a soldering iron over at my electronics lab and I guess I could always practice w/random resistors over there. Take some PCBs and make a Cmoy with industrial grade parts & random opamps,


----------



## Vdubjunkie

This does sound like _the_ amp. When my wallet allows, I may be considering this seriously. A couple of questions.

 First, since I am in the US, does anybody know of a US dealer providing this amp, or is this something Hart put together?

 Secondly, am I nuts, or does it look like the price for simply the amp w/ encolsure and no ps is £108.99? Has this been reduced or what?

 At just over £200 for both amp and ps, that is not as intimidating as it was before.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Vdubjunkie _
*This does sound like the amp. When my wallet allows, I may be considering this seriously. A couple of questions.

 First, since I am in the US, does anybody know of a US dealer providing this amp, or is this something Hart put together?

 Secondly, am I nuts, or does it look like the price for simply the amp w/ encolsure and no ps is £108.99? Has this been reduced or what?

 At just over £200 for both amp and ps, that is not as intimidating as it was before.





* 
 

The amp is only available via Williams Hart Electronics but they do supply the PSU for the US voltage. The Chiarra amp kit, by itself, is £108.99 and I believe it is only £92.75 if you buy it from outside the EEC as you are exempt from the 17.5% VAT.

 The Andante PSU is £97.75 in the UK and would be £83.19 if bought outside the EEC so if you were to buy both the amp and PSU it would cost £175.94 ($281.83) if my calculations are correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't a clue what shipping would cost and you'd have to contact Williams Hart to enquire about the cost williamshart@classicfm.net

 Pinkie


----------



## Jupiter

Quote:


 _Originally posted by bangraman _
*There was also a German (?) two-box single-ended class A I spotted that seemed similar, although that looked even less of a kit. * 
 

That has to be the Borbely headphone amp, but it's available as a kit directly from Borbely or audiokits.com (US). I'm thinking about building the Borbely, but I don't know when that will be.


----------



## RichardH

Might it be worth ordering the Chiarra/Andante without enclosures if shipping to the States? - you could then stick both PSU and amp in one nice case, locally sourced.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by RichardH _
*Might it be worth ordering the Chiarra/Andante without enclosures if shipping to the States? - you could then stick both PSU and amp in one nice case, locally sourced. * 
 

Sure would make a lot of sense as the cases are far from "exotic" but at least they come with the holes drilled in "exactly the right place... it would be ever so easy to drill slightly off centre and find that you end up messing your all in one case up. All it takes is one hole or one square cut out slightly off centre and that's you scuppered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good idea though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pinkie.


----------



## RichardH

That's very true. However, you could use panel mount phonos and drop wires down to the PCB, for instance, rather than those PCB mount ones. That would leave fewer holes to get in the right place.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by RichardH _
*That's very true. However, you could use panel mount phonos and drop wires down to the PCB, for instance, rather than those PCB mount ones. That would leave fewer holes to get in the right place. * 
 

It uses high quality panel mount phonos. I was thinking more of the other holes and cut outs for components that mount onto the PCB. I'm sure Williams Hart would provide a template anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to house mine in a yew wood case (or maybe burr walnut) in the not too distant future so can use the aluminium cases as a template 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pinkie.


----------



## wordsworth

When my amp and power unit arrived the first thing I though was... hmm they would look nice in a wooden case... but then I realised that I am as crap at woodwork as I am at electronics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But in many ways I am glad the cases are great simply because it kept the cost of buying this amp way down and meant the money was spent on quality components instead.

 Wordsworth


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by wordsworth _
*When my amp and power unit arrived the first thing I though was... hmm they would look nice in a wooden case... but then I realised that I am as crap at woodwork as I am at electronics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But in many ways I am glad the cases are great simply because it kept the cost of buying this amp way down and meant the money was spent on quality components instead.

 Wordsworth * 
 

What about a perspex case? That would be great as you could see all the components through the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The case, as it stands, looks ok though with a few coats of paint and the sound quality is first class which is the main thing


----------



## wordsworth

The innards look pretty good from the pictures I have seen. As most electronics equipment doesn't look fantastic (cable decoders etc) the Chiarra doesn't look out of place. maybe with time I will replace the case. But it is the sound that matters and that certainly is top notch.

 Wordsworth


----------



## Squalish

Perspex is AFAICT just a brand name for acrylic, same as lucite and plexiglass.

 It's a really fun substance to work with, very cheap and really easy to make a case out of with a dremel, heat gun, a few nuts and bolts, and possibly some kind of glue(I know there are several specialized options here, I just can't remember them).


----------



## Vdubjunkie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Squalish _
*Perspex is AFAICT just a brand name for acrylic, same as lucite and plexiglass.* 
 

 Perspex is inexpensive? as compared to any other acrylic? I only ask because it was always my impression that acrylic in general was a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## Squalish

I'm not sure about the brand names, but IIRC 1/8" Home Depot acrylic sheeting in a 24"x36" form factor cost me something like $2-$5. It's been a long time and my memory sucks, so don't quote me on those numbers though. This was primarily for a computer case window. For more structurally sound building material(For making cases, as opposed to windows), 1/4" should be used, and it is somewhat more expensive, but I don't think it gets exorbitant until you get to 1/2"-1"or more thickness.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Oh well... that's around 500 hours of Music gone through the Chiara now and I've been auditioning lots of different op amps now the burn in is well and truly complete.

 It's incredible how this amp responds to op amps, much the same as the way the X-Cans responded to valve changes but even more so with the Chiarra.

 Op amp rolling has become the pastime of choice and I'm "still" not in a position to give a full review of this amp until I settle on an op amp that will remain firmly in place under the bonnet.

 The AD 823 was awesome but then I thought the BB OPA2604 was better and then the OPA 2132... then back to the AD 823 and then the AD712... not forgetting the OPA 2227, OPA 2228, AD op297, NE5534.... argh!!!!!! when the hell / how the hell do you choose an op amp when they all sound fantastic but "fantastic" in a different way from each other.

 I love the 2604's warmth, the AD823's amazing detailed yet laid back sound, the analytical sound of the AD712.... It's enough to drive you mad!

 One thing I can say is that this amp categorically beats the pants off the modded X-Can V2 and a guy I've just sent a modded X-Can V2 to says the modded X-Can beats the pants off his Sugden Headmaster which he's put on e-bay today due to the X-Can trouncing it in all departments.

 Now, if the Chiarra sounds better than the Sugden headmaster and the Modded X-Can I just wonder how it would compare head to head with some of the really exotic amps?

 Have any of you guys bought one of these kits yet? I just "cannot" believe that acknowledgement of this amps abilities hasn't reached head-fi yet..... it's as if this amp doesn't exist!

 There is so much mention of crappy DIY kits and run of the mill commercial offerings but hardly any recognition for one of the best headphone amps of all times designed by the legendary British designer "John Linsley Hood"

 Come on you guys at £108 for the amp and £90 for the PSU kits it's the bargain of the century. Maybe if Hart electronics had put a price tag more inkeeping with the usual Hi-Fi rip off prices, say £600, it would have been discovered many years ago.

 Don't be fooled by the price into thinking it can't be good as it's the best headphone amp in the sub £1000 bracket without a shadow of a doubt.

 Pinkie.


----------



## wordsworth

I will have to review the amp when I have the time, though the comparison will be against the supermini 5 which is well cheaper, and the sostenuto-1 which is also a DAC and which few people have heard. If a UK meet happens and there is a power supply i will try to take the Chiara amp and hopefully compare it with some more well known amps.

 Wordsworth


----------



## buggalugs

Don't forget to visit wnaudio.com if you are UK residents.
 For a commensurate price as the Chiarra kit you get audiophile caps and resistors, top range chips and a mouth watering stepped attenuator - on paper this looks a much tastier package.
 Oh and by the way how does the guy at Hart justify calling this a "single ended" amp when there is a dual op amp and dual supply at the centre of his kit? - perhaps it's the purist in me but it's not my understanding of single endedness.


----------



## Nigel

How can you say it's not single-ended?

 It is definitely single-ended Class-A  The circuit is basically
 an op-amp feeding an emitter follower. The op-amp provides the voltage gain
 and the emitter follower increases the output current capabilities. A
 constant current source provides the load for the emitter follower.

 Nigel


----------



## Squalish

Quote:


 _Originally posted by buggalugs _
*Don't forget to visit wnaudio.com if you are UK residents.
 For a commensurate price as the Chiarra kit you get audiophile caps and resistors, top range chips and a mouth watering stepped attenuator - on paper this looks a much tastier package.
 Oh and by the way how does the guy at Hart justify calling this a "single ended" amp when there is a dual op amp and dual supply at the centre of his kit? - perhaps it's the purist in me but it's not my understanding of single endedness. * 
 

"Single ended" refers to classification of the circuit design, rather than how many channels each unit has.


----------



## wordsworth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by buggalugs _
*Don't forget to visit wnaudio.com if you are UK residents.
 For a commensurate price as the Chiarra kit you get audiophile caps and resistors, top range chips and a mouth watering stepped attenuator - on paper this looks a much tastier package.
* 
 






 White Noise Headphone amplifier

 I assume that this spec is good:

  Quote:


 The audiophile grade headphone amplifier is supplied with OPA627, Welwyn RC55Y resistors, polypropylene capacitors, and OSCON electrolytics. 
 

Its certainly a good price:
 Headphone amplifier, standard version, including A&T plug top psu
 Kit: £ 75 Assembled and Tested: £105

 Headphone amplifier, audiophile version, including A&T plug top psu 
 Kit: £110 Assembled and Tested: £140

 Wordsworth


----------



## london luke

Pinkie

 For my "One box project" would you reccomend I go this route or the modded "Xcan v2"??

 Cheers


 Luke


----------



## AIM9x

I wouldn't mind putting this amp together, then maybe later on, fitting it all into one box, with a DACT, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I guess I'll pick me up a quality soldering iron and get to practicing asap.


----------



## london luke

Sounds good after a few hours.... 20 days to go....


----------



## wordsworth

Luke I am sure you won't be disappointed and it does get better the more it is used. Since getting mine I haven't bought anything else and am now happy with what I have. By the way i found the amp doesn't work too well with low independance headphones like the a1000 or ER4P though it works great with the ER4S (ER4P with 'S' adapter).

 Wordsworth


----------



## london luke

Wordsworth


 I am using HD600's and jecklin floats.

 reccon the 600's should be fine.


 Started to right a long post about the whole project and it just disapeared!!!

 still cannot believe the size of this funky opamp!!! its so small


 watch this space


----------



## wordsworth

I manly use the HD580's with mine and it sounds great. Reading the details of your amp makes me wonder how different they sound, there is no doubt that changing the op amp effects the sound greatly with these amp so yours having a hightly rated op amp should sound very good.

 Wordsworth


----------



## PinkFloyd

Tweaks and tips section uploaded: http://freespace.virgin.net/borders....insleyhood.htm

 Will be filling this section up over the next few weeks so keep checking back


----------



## chrisjsmith11

I'm adding a post to this ancient thread - bringing it back from the dead in 2021.

I have this amp, bought it used for not much about a year ago, and it's great.
It was my first foray into a decent head amp.
Getting more into headphones and head-amps, I am now curious what will significantly better it.
Would be interesting to hear from past owners where they went next, and what perceivable gains they got (over the last 17 years (!!).


----------



## tomb

chrisjsmith11 said:


> I'm adding a post to this ancient thread - bringing it back from the dead in 2021.
> 
> I have this amp, bought it used for not much about a year ago, and it's great.
> It was my first foray into a decent head amp.
> ...


That's great that you're happy with it and thought to resurrect this thread, but don't you think there's something better by now (18 years)?


----------



## chrisjsmith11

tomb said:


> That's great that you're happy with it and thought to resurrect this thread, but don't you think there's something better by now (18 years)?


do you really believe amplifier technology has moved on in the last 18 years?  What significant improvements are you referring to?


----------



## tomb (Apr 5, 2021)

chrisjsmith11 said:


> do you really believe amplifier technology has moved on in the last 18 years?  What significant improvements are you referring to?


Most of what PinkFloyd tweaked and modded is old hat.  He'd probably be the first to admit that, with what he worked on back in 2003.  He was later banned or left, I forget which - not that I disagreed with him at the time, just that he left and never came back.

Anyway, until about 2010, you mostly had to build a truly fine headphone amp to have one.  What was available at the time was either rudimentary opamp and tube circuits, or nothing at all.  There wasn't even a DAC available, either.  The world has changed since then.

Sorry, but I'm not biting on your question more than that.  Read a bit, do some studying, look at the current mfrs today and what they're building.


----------

